# Handling pests from carpet



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What kind of pests?
I'm not a carpet expert but it looks like they replaced the carpet that went with the molding. This carpet may be thinner with a thinner pad thus, the space.

What area do you live in?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Can you provide pictures so we can see what you see?


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

No picture shows, so it sounds like you're describing that the baseboard was installed on top of (or with a sizable gap under) the carpet - it is one method of install. If a new carpet is a lower pile height or foam-backed rather than one before used with pad, it can leave a gap. 

Pests can get in anywhere along the wall or doors and windows and obviously migrate to nooks and crannies, so anything stuffed or covering that gap probably won't eliminate the hiding spots. Many of them are present if there's only either food or moisture. If you are talking spiders, silverfish, centipedes, ants and such, maybe send a request in writing to the landlord to spray the outside of the building. You could also contact the city if it is really bad. If you define pests as snakes, scorpions, or aligators, move!


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

chandler48 said:


> Can you provide pictures so we can see what you see?



This is the photo the OP linked.
The walls go from the floor to the ceiling. If they didn't the building would fall down.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

One way to catch a few & show management, is an inexpensive glue trap like a roach motel. It's a small "house" of cardboard with glue that attracts. Most hardware stores & places like Walmart have it.

Do you have a vacuum?


----------



## tdrober (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi, sorry for the late reply and apologies for the image; it did not display correctly because it was my first post. Thank you LawnGuyLandSparky!


The pests that come in are mainly silverfish and spiders, and it's often enough to be an inconvenience. I live in northern California where it's generally not very humid. I do have a vacuum, and I also work from home on heavy computing tasks which generates heat. I'm not sure if this is related.


I have also had many cracks and openings sealed with caulk that are still holding up, and I'm seeing most of the new pests in this room so I'm presuming this is where they're coming from. Thanks a lot for the help so far!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I live in Northern California. I think the woods make it more prone to spiders.


I always wonder where people are from when they aren't used to bugs.


----------



## Bird Doo Head (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm late to this thread, but try shooting boric acid under the baseboards.(Assuming we are discussing insects). 

They crawl on it, get scratched, de hydrate and die. The temporary survivors carry it back home on their bodies, thus contaminating the trail and their home.

When used correctly, it is not harmful to humans & pets. Actually, when i was a kid in the 50's & 60's we'd apply it to cuts so they would not get infected, ear drops too. It's also use in eye wash stations, cosmetics, food preserving, stuff like that.

Boric acid comes in a squeeze bottle and costs $1.00 at the dollar store. It is sometimes called "Roach Powder", but be sure to read the jar to see that it is 100% boric acid and not a poison substitute.

If you're leery of boric acid, food grade diatomaceous earth also works, but costs more. It is 100% mammal safe, but bad for insects. (Get food grade- no poisons in it).

When it gets hot & dry, the ants want to come inside. We use boric acid around the outside of the house (because it is cheap) and diatomaceous earth inside. For peace of mind, we even sprinkle it in the carpet, grind it in, leave it for a day, then vacuum. My dog can lay in the carpet safely. 

There is no way I'd use diazinon or other poisons anywhere near where my wife or dog live.

It would be best to keep the bugs out instead of killing them, since they serve a purpose. But, if you can't keep them out, one of the above will work and be safe for you and your family.


----------



## prazzz (Aug 1, 2019)

Perfect spot for them is moist and warm, so you can find them in your carpet, and silverfish and spiders can create a problem for you, they are harmless to humans but silverfish feeds on starch and sugar so it can find its way in your grocery.
1.	Clear up spills of any kind because most of the product contains carbohydrates which silverfish loves.
2.	You can use any one of the following bug repellents for this:-
a)	Ortho home defence max insect killer sprays – once it has treated your home, it will create a protective barrier for 12 months.
b)	Eco Defense Organic Home Pest Control spray all natural insect killer – it is made up of natural ingredients, it can work indoor as well as outdoor.
c)	Talstar Pro Multi uses insecticide – this product is being used by many pest controllers, so it’s the most trusted and widely used insecticide, it has helped in extreme cases where insect use to return again and again.
d)	Orange Guard Water-based indoor/outdoor home pest control – it can safely be used around food, animals. It can kill and repel even the hidden bugs, orange peel extract is the active ingredient in this spray, which is the common natural solution for insect control, and it also leaves behind a fresh orange scent, which is way better than the chemical odour.


----------

